# My haul



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought just a "few" plants yeasterday at Orchidexpo...

Phragmipedium	besseae var flava 'Phyllis' x exstaminodium 'Wotan' AM/AOS	Orchidbabies
Phragmipedium	Franz Glanz (richteri' Twister' x besseae 'Neon Baby')	Orchidbabies
Phragmipedium	Dragon's Light (Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N x China Dragon 'Inferno' 4N)	Orchidbabies
Phragmipedium	wallisii 'Tower Grove' HCC/AOS x Super Rubies 'ORCHIDbabies' HCC/AOS	Orchidbabies
Phragmipedium	Memoria Larry Heuer 'Mint Tea' x bellatulum 'Pretty Big'	Orchidbabies
Paphiopedilum	(Snowflake x Double Trix) x armeniacum 'Birchwood' FCC/AOS	Orchidbabies
Phragmipedium Silver Rose (Hanne Popow 'White' x St. Ouen 'Sangre') Orchidbabies
Neofinetia	Momo Hime	Orchids Lted
Phragmipedium	Super Rubies (popowii 'Hong Yantse' AM/AOS x besseae 'Prince of Orange') Orchids Lted
Phragmipedium	Autumn Fire (Eric Young 'Mont Milliais' 4N x Barbara LeAnn 'Muscles')	Orchids Lted
Neofinetia	Seikkai	Orchids Lted
Paphiopedilum	concolor ('Tree Branch' x 'Fourth of July') Orchids Lted
Paphiopedilum	Dolgoldii 'Hilo Sunrise' AM/AOS	Zephyrus
Paphiopedilum	Jade Dragon	Orchid Inn
Paphiopedilum	Lady Isabel 'Mallingham' AM/AOS x emersonii 'Mallingham'	Orchid Inn
Paphiopedilum	Magic Lantern (delenatii 'Smoothie' x micranthum 'Pink Lantern')	Orchid Inn
Phragmipedium	Maria Glanz (wallisii 'Perfecto' x besseae var. flavum 'Lemon Pie')	Orchid Inn
Paphiopedilum	leucochilum x sib ('Knob's Best' x 'Florida Red' HCC/AOS)	Orchid Inn
Paphiopedilum	Mint Chocolate	Piping Rock
Paphiopedilum	Armeni White	Piping Rock
Paphiopedilum	Lippewunder x In Charm White	Piping Rock
Paphiopedilum	vietnamense	Piping Rock
Paphiopedilum	Angela	Tropical Gardens
Neofinetia	falcata Shojo	Tropical Gardens
Laelia	sincorana var coerulea	Shangri La Orchids
Paphiopedilum	In-Charm Grehang	Tropical Gardens
Sedirea	japonica	Tropical Gardens
Paphiopedilum	Conco-bellatulum x sib ('Jumbo' x 'Huge & Flat')	Orchid Inn
Paphiopedilum	leucochilum 'Florida Red' HCC/AOS x (Bella lucia x Sabatino) 'Red Moon'	Orchid Inn


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## Hien (Apr 10, 2011)

sounds like you need a truck to bring them home


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 10, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: I wouldn't know where to put them!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

Great list. Now I know you've gone to the deep end...just like me.oke:


----------



## Jorch (Apr 10, 2011)

Great haul! Can't wait to see the bloom of the Phragmipedium besseae var flava 'Phyllis' x exstaminodium 'Wotan' AM/AOS !


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice haul! Who had the Orchidbabies plants?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you and Shiva are competing!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, what a purchase!!!! Pics please!!!! Jean



(and here a new one for my Phrag hybrids spreadsheet  : _Phragmipedium Memoria Larry Heuer 'Mint Tea' x bellatulum 'Pretty Big' Orchidbabies_)


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG! What a shopper! I bet the vendors just LOVED to see you enter the room! What fun!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> (and here a new one for my Phrag hybrids spreadsheet  : _Phragmipedium Memoria Larry Heuer 'Mint Tea' x bellatulum 'Pretty Big' Orchidbabies_)



We know its a Paph!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I think you and Shiva are competing!



I can't remember if we've actually met. But if we are competing, she's winning.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

Um, wow?! That is a HUGE list! I feel like that's larger than my whole collection...


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, those vendors must have loved you both! Great vendor list doesn't hurt, for sure! Nice lists, both of you!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like a fabulous continuation of a wonderful addiction!
Rah! For you!
:clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2011)

NYEric said:


> We know its a Paph!



Oops!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2011)

Heather said:


> Yeah, those vendors must have loved you both! Great vendor list doesn't hurt, for sure! Nice lists, both of you!



Yes, they love very much :rollhappy:


----------

